# Thesaurus of Scales and Melodic Paterns by Nicolas Slonimsky .



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

This book is the ultimate rut buster.
It is geared towards piano, many have used this book for incredible mind altering approach on many different musical instruments.

If you dig into this book, you'll come out having a better feel towards Melodic music .


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

https://www.lapetitedistribution.org/archive/Nicolas_Slonimsky.pdf 

the first two pages broke my brain


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I flipped through the first 20 pages or so.

Book is about 250 pages and it would take a year or more to get your head around all that.

And here I thought I was pushing the envelope when I took the 3 chords and the truth thing and turned it into 4 chords and a pack of lies..lol


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

I've had a printed copy of it in my drawer for about 10 years. I started flipping through it at the end of last year. It gets pretty far beyond the ledger lines, so very useful for getting a bigger picture. I think Coltrane and a bunch of old school cats used that book.


----------



## SquidEuchre (4 mo ago)

How do you use it in practice?


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Easy, you can start practicing heptatonic scales over disjunct polytetrachord in bitonal palindromic canon.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Interesting !
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Derek_T said:


> Easy, you can start practicing heptatonic scales over disjunct polytetrachord in bitonal palindromic canon.


Methinks it would be much easier to drop two tabs of acid, smoke a joint and call ya in the morning.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> Methinks it would be much easier to drop two tabs of acid, smoke a joint and call ya in the morning.


Or, like I did, randomly pull 3 terms out of the “Definiton” section of the pdf and weave them into a sentence.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Sounded legit to me man, you really could have kept me on a lead for a while there boss!


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Methinks it would be much easier to drop two tabs of acid, smoke a joint and call ya in the morning.


Yuppers..... I am not as you think as I stoned I am .

That is one good book .... 😱


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Derek_T said:


> Easy, you can start practicing heptatonic scales over disjunct polytetrachord in bitonal palindromic canon.


That book is one hell of a book to wrap you head around, but man after two pages , I get real creative and my fingers and mind goes to different places .
After seeing Randy Rhoads do some Whole - half tone scales mixed with Pentatonic Blues, Natural minor, Harmonic minor and diminished scales and getting Allan Holdsworth's Metal Fatigue LP , I had to get that book.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

AJ6stringsting said:


> That book is one hell of a book to wrap you head around, but man after two pages , I get real creative and my fingers and mind goes to different places .


Whatever works, my philosophies on guitar though has always been: I only learn what I need to play the music I like. Otherwise, anything you learn but don't use regularly you end up forgetting, so it's mostly wasted from my perspective.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

what I learn always drives me back to basics. And I think that's a good thing because, although it may take me a long time, the newer or more advanced concepts begin to consolidate into the simpler language of fundamentals. It also keeps me from over-compartmentalizing what is essentially intangible.
Language is a dual-edged sword, and that takes some thinking...we learn and come by other peoples' phraseology and terminology all seeking to do something unique with it...that's a paradox.
did somebody say philosophy?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone have the tab?😁


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Anyone have the tab?😁


I'll post some for ya .... later ....the wife is nagging about some yard work that she wants done .
🥺🐔


----------



## Nathan Hiltz (Mar 28, 2021)

AJ6stringsting said:


> This book is the ultimate rut buster.
> It is geared towards piano, many have used this book for incredible mind altering approach on many different musical instruments.
> 
> If you dig into this book, you'll come out having a better feel towards Melodic music .


I’ve always wanted to dig into this! Bergonzi book 5 of chromatic Melodies is pretty fun to play through on guitar, great ear and site reading challenge


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Derek_T said:


> Easy, you can start practicing heptatonic scales over disjunct polytetrachord in bitonal palindromic canon.


Scary thing is that this actually means something.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Anyone have the tab?😁


Sorry, that I took so long .... here we go😊


----------

